# So, I walked into a Hot Topic today...



## Romanpower (Nov 7, 2010)

And, they had fox and wolf tails on the wall, animal hats that were furry that had straps that turn into paws when they go down your arms. And well, it was interesting. I sorta would not mind people walking around in these. The tails were quite short, generic colors, and sort of cheap, but were tails! 

Was interesting. Thoughts?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

you should of turned around and wondered why you were in that gawd awful place :V

also animal tails/ears/paws is also something anime happly have


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

My thoughts are hot topic sucks also...I might need to find a new hobby if this catches on. Pretty much this


----------



## Sam (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't been inside a Hot Topic in sometime.. It's been a while since I've wandered through a mall, but that's pretty cool I suppose. 


Though I would never be caught dead shopping there.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 7, 2010)

I really liked hot topic about...four or five years ago. :| Then again, I was 14-15 at that point.
Everything in there now is hello kitty and sparkleretard shit. I fucking hate skinny jeans.
They still have pretty good makeup and gauges.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll check out the hot topic once in a while to see what's up, course the one I go to in Ithaca has more gags, collectibles, and neon shit then clothes

but yeah, they didn't have tails but they definitely had the hats you're talking about and I gotta say they're pretty sweet

I'd get one but they just make me look like a dumbass


----------



## medjai (Nov 7, 2010)

I heard about this the other day. I didn't think I could hate that place more than I did, but that little revelation broke the scale. Remember that South PArk episode? Yeah, that needs to happen to every store across the nation.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 7, 2010)

A search on the site brings up a few tails (somewhat cheap looking) and some skunk backpack.
But I did find something of interest! Goomba hat!


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 7, 2010)

The last time I went into a hot topic, I 'accidentally' knocked down all the clothes racks. And got banned for life. Yay!

EDIT: HOLY CRAP! I looked on their site, and they have Invader Zim stuff!


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

Their high heel boots look very nice. I was actually considering on purchasing one but reconsidered as most of their boots have a dominatrix kind of look...... :C


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2010)

The tails I"ve seen at Hot Topic look so cheaply made. You'd get much better quality from a commission from someone on this site.

I only go into Hot Topic for band and video game tshirts. Everything else can go to hell :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> The tails I"ve seen at Hot Topic look so cheaply made. You'd get much better quality from a commission from someone on this site.
> 
> I only go into Hot Topic for band and video game tshirts. Everything else can go to hell :V


Those "Get a Life" shirts with the green mushrooms never get old. :3


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/WhatsNew/Accessories/Star-Wars-Storm-Trooper-Backpack-342708.jsp

..........Are there people who are actually interested in buying this?


----------



## medjai (Nov 7, 2010)

Adelin said:


> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/WhatsNew/Accessories/Star-Wars-Storm-Trooper-Backpack-342708.jsp
> 
> ..........Are there people who are actually interested in buying this?


 
Yes.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 7, 2010)

Adelin said:


> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/WhatsNew/Accessories/Star-Wars-Storm-Trooper-Backpack-342708.jsp
> 
> ..........Are there people who are actually interested in buying this?


 
People Nobody thrive off it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> The last time I went into a hot topic, I 'accidentally' knocked down all the clothes racks. And got banned for life. Yay!
> 
> EDIT: HOLY CRAP! I looked on their site, and they have Invader Zim stuff!


 They have anything that is popular, sad, half the folks dont even know what invader zim is but wearing a shirt :V


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 7, 2010)

Their tails look like they were used to clean a sewage pipe, given to a pack of hungry dogs and then left to fester in the sun.



RockTheFur said:


> But I did find something of interest! Goomba hat!


 
This is a much better use of money. Hot topic did one thing right.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

I just looked it up.
Those things look downright crappy.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Nov 7, 2010)

my ex still has to get me a husky/wolf backpack but he's to busy spending his money on fur shit as usual...


----------



## Aden (Nov 7, 2010)

> So, I walked into a Hot Topic today...



I'm gonna stop you right there to ask: "why?"


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> my ex still has to get me a husky/wolf backpack but he's to busy spending his money on fur shit as usual...


 
Oooooh do they have an alaskan malamute backpack? <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm gonna stop you right there to ask: "why?"


 OP was trying to hit on trendies duh.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> OP was trying to hit on trendies duh.


 
I don't care what anyone says, posergothpunksceneemo chicks are hot.

And crazy.

Don't forget the crazy.


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 7, 2010)

Liar said:


> I don't care what anyone says, posergothpunksceneemo chicks are hot.
> 
> And crazy.
> 
> Don't forget the crazy.



I'm with this guy

you take a hot chick, throw her some black clothes and shit, add makeup, style the hair

viola: hot chick just multiplied her hotness 10x


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 7, 2010)

Liar said:


> I don't care what anyone says, posergothpunksceneemo chicks are hot.
> 
> And crazy.
> 
> Don't forget the crazy.


 but they're dreadfully bland in bed.
oh wow they think missionary is kinky, whoop the fucking doo.
:V


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> but they're dreadfully bland in bed.
> oh wow they think missionary is kinky, whoop the fucking doo.
> :V


 sex is sex, and missionary may not be kinky but it's still awesome


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> but they're dreadfully bland in bed.
> oh wow they think missionary is kinky, whoop the fucking doo.
> :V


 
You are obviously not a lesbian


----------



## sheila (Nov 7, 2010)

I am sad to say that i have both the tail and the hat...... Yes it's the worst. The hat has ears that are to small and makes your head way to big. The tail is comeplet shit. I feel more then disapointment in my self for having it, but my friend got it for me a week for halloween so what was I suppost to do? Throw it away? I'm sorry I could be mean to him.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Liar said:


> I don't care what anyone says, posergothpunksceneemo chicks are hot.
> 
> And crazy.
> 
> Don't forget the crazy.


 Sorry I prefer the geeky girl with glasses


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Sorry I prefer the geeky girl with glasses


 
Mm, emo chick with horn rimmed glasses. I'm sorry, what were we discussing?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Liar said:


> Mm, emo chick with horn rimmed glasses. I'm sorry, what were we discussing?


 sorry cant date someone who cuts herself :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

I AM USING THIS DOUBLEPOST TO REPLY HAHAHAHA




Crysix Fousen said:


> sorry cant date someone who cuts herself :V


 
I didn't say anything about dating. Just bang it out.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 7, 2010)

Hot Topic still sucks for me. It's a necessary evil to get Amon Amarth shirts, though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Liar said:


> I AM USING THIS DOUBLEPOST TO REPLY HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry was raised as a gentleman


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sorry was raised as a gentleman


 
Well dohohoho. Your big-breasted avatar had me thinking otherwise.

There's no shame in wanting to have sex with someone and then leave. That's what porn's all about.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 7, 2010)

Tell me, were you too repulsed by the shitty material they made the stuff out of? Or the fact the tails look, felt, and resembled a pre-used dog toy separated from it's body?

I was. Yech. That's my thoughts though. It's all utter crap. You're better of saving your cash, saving up a little more, and then getting better quality from makers in the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

Last time I was at one they had this shirt for sale. http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po...y-William-Johnson-Wanna-Fox-TShirt-128350.jsp

Apparently it is a reference to something but I still found it horrifying.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 7, 2010)

I like Hot Topic, if only for the band and video game t-shirts. The rest can suck my dick.

The music they play is good too.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Last time I was at one they had this shirt for sale. http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po...y-William-Johnson-Wanna-Fox-TShirt-128350.jsp
> 
> Apparently it is a reference to something but I still found it horrifying.


 Shut the fuck up yo that shirt is awesome. I'd wear it.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 7, 2010)

On the girls' end of things, there are some pretty nice corset-type tops that I would wear the shit out of.
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...angsta-Pranksta-Under-Bust-Bustier-160382.jsp
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Tops/Corsets/Tripp-Black-Military-Button-Corset-793496.jsp
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Tops/Corsets/Tripp-Black-And-Red-Halter-Corset-238409.jsp

Yeah the tails and scene kid clothes suck, but if you poke through there it's not hard to find some good shit. :\ I mean tell me you would not bang someone wearing this:
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...ice-Neon-Green-FashIst-Fishnet-Top-130366.jsp

Because I definitely would.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Liar said:


> Well dohohoho. Your big-breasted avatar had me thinking otherwise.
> 
> There's no shame in wanting to have sex with someone and then leave. That's what porn's all about.


 sorry, doesnt change how I treat women, but thanks for trying to grab something that doesnt hold well.


rainingdarkness said:


> Yeah the tails and scene kid clothes  suck, but if you poke through there it's not hard to find some good  shit. :\ I mean tell me you would not bang someone wearing this:
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...ice-Neon-Green-FashIst-Fishnet-Top-130366.jsp
> 
> Because I definitely would.


also fuck no


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Shut the fuck up yo that shirt is awesome. I'd wear it.


 Well what is it a reference to? I don't know who that guy is.


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> On the girls' end of things, there are some pretty nice corset-type tops that I would wear the shit out of.
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...angsta-Pranksta-Under-Bust-Bustier-160382.jsp
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Tops/Corsets/Tripp-Black-Military-Button-Corset-793496.jsp
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Tops/Corsets/Tripp-Black-And-Red-Halter-Corset-238409.jsp
> ...


Jesus Christ, those top three 'tops' are really fucking expensive. I always figured the target audience for Hot Topic was high schoolers, but I don't think they can afford that shit. $50 for a shirt that doesn't even cover your whole body? The redundancy shocks me.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 7, 2010)

I saw the tails and ear hats in Hot Topic but I saw the hat with paw things on it in Spencers. It made me laugh to myself but game me ideas of something I could make that wouldn't cost $40.


----------



## TDK (Nov 7, 2010)

Their not tails... THEIR KEYCHAINS AND THEIR TOTALLY HIP.

>:E

Whats next? Nike footpaws from Foot Locker?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 7, 2010)

medjai said:


> I heard about this the other day. I didn't think I could hate that place more than I did, but that little revelation broke the scale. Remember that South PArk episode? Yeah, that needs to happen to every store across the nation.



Which South Park episode is that?


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't been to Hot Topic in a while, I need to go back there though. I need some new jackets for the winter.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Nov 7, 2010)

Remember when Hot Topic was cool?

Yeah neither do I.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> Jesus Christ, those top three 'tops' are really fucking expensive. I always figured the target audience for Hot Topic was high schoolers, but I don't think they can afford that shit. $50 for a shirt that doesn't even cover your whole body? The redundancy shocks me.


 That's kind of how much clothes cost when they're not a t-shirt and jeans. Or from wal-mart.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Which South Park episode is that?


 The one I linked to in my first post


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> That's kind of how much clothes cost when they're not a t-shirt and jeans. Or from wal-mart.


 Pretty sure I can walk into a Kohls or Penny's and find clothes that don't fit the t-shirt or jean criteria and not need to drop $50. But mens' clothing seems to be cheaper :V

Not to mention at least two of those tops almost require something underneath.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

TDK said:


> Their not tails... THEIR KEYCHAINS AND THEIR TOTALLY HIP.


 Nice misuse of the word their.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> Pretty sure I can walk into a Kohls or Penny's and  find clothes that don't fit the t-shirt or jean criteria and not need  to drop $50. But mens' clothing seems to be cheaper :V
> 
> Not to mention at least two of those tops almost require something underneath.


Kohls has incredible sales and usually good prices to start with, but I don't like most of what they sell.
There are a lot of tops that require clothing underneath. :\ For example, this:
http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/womens/juniors/vests/PRD~680275/Stooshy+PinStriped+Racerback+Vest.jsp
Which is the most similar item I could find. Twelve dollars less, yeah. What I'm looking for? Not really. I don't buy new clothes more than once or twice a year, tops, so the increased price at hot topic is worth it if I know it's something I'll wear a lot.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 7, 2010)

Fay V said:


> The one I linked to in my first post


Oh.


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> Kohls has incredible sales and usually good prices to start with, but I don't like most of what they sell.
> There are a lot of tops that require clothing underneath. :\ For example, this:
> http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/womens/juniors/vests/PRD~680275/Stooshy+PinStriped+Racerback+Vest.jsp
> Which is the most similar item I could find. Twelve dollars less, yeah. What I'm looking for? Not really. I don't buy new clothes more than once or twice a year, tops, so the increased price at hot topic is worth it if I know it's something I'll wear a lot.


Eh. Yeah, I suppose. I'm a guy so I have less things to worry about in terms of clothing, plus I usually dress pretty sloppishly (jeans, tshirt) which is quite affordable.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 7, 2010)

Honestly I wear jeans and a t-shirt most of the time too, but if I had money that's what would be in my closet. :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/WhatsNew/Accessories/Star-Wars-Storm-Trooper-Backpack-342708.jsp

I think they just got some cool points.


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

Does want so much


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

The pants are really need but alas, we do not have hot topics in Canada, not in the malls I use to go to anyway. :s


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well what is it a reference to? I don't know who that guy is.


 

He's a guy on youtube that reviews viral videos. He's pretty awesome, I watch all his videos and I swear to god he's a closet furfag. You should sub to him because he's quite amusing. http://www.youtube.com/user/RayWilliamJohnson


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I swear to god he's a closet furfag


 For some reason I wouldn't surprised if he was. I love RWJ though, but I haven't watched his videos in forever.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> For some reason I wouldn't surprised if he was. I love RWJ though, but I haven't watched his videos in forever.


 
You should, I just replied to his comment question of the day as "Hay Kid, Wanna Yiff?" The question was, what was the weirdest question a kid had asked you? :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You should, I just replied to his comment question of the day as "Hay Kid, Wanna Yiff?" The question was, what was the weirdest question a kid had asked you? :V


 hay kid wanna yiff


----------



## CFox (Nov 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hay kid wanna yiff


 
Hey Jon, wanna yiff? :3


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 7, 2010)

I just saw a justin beiber book and a lil'wayne doorposter for sale on the hot topic webpage.  

A part of me died a little inside. >_<

Edit:

*string of expletives*  THEY HAVE THE GLEE SEASON TWO DVD IN THERE!  Mother****ers! >:C


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 8, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I just saw a justin beiber book and a lil'wayne doorposter for sale on the hot topic webpage.
> 
> A part of me died a little inside. >_<
> 
> ...


Well, that settled it; I'm all but abandoning hot topic. I'm sad to see it go down this way.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 8, 2010)

Tails have become some kind of fad.
Not just with the anime & furry weirdos.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2010)

Hot Topic: For all your "fuck you dad, you're not the boss of me" needs.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well what is it a reference to? I don't know who that guy is.


 Neither do I, but I do know I wanna fox with you. <3


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Neither do I, but I do know I wanna fox with you. <3


 Not so long as RayWilliamJohnson is on that shirt.
better viral video person: http://www.youtube.com/user/ViralVideoFilmSchool?blend=2&ob=1


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 8, 2010)

Them some craptastic ass turds.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 8, 2010)

They sell tails? =o I've seen hats before but not anything else, that is neat. But it may just be leftover Halloween stuff, they sell a good deal of Halloween costumes. 

And this is from Spencer's but:
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee46/RachelChan1994/My Photos/Me/37ecc4c4.jpg (other eye is a x eye <3)

I feel awkward going in Spencer's though.


----------



## Swizzle (Nov 8, 2010)

Fay V said:


> My thoughts are hot topic sucks also...I might need to find a new hobby if this catches on. Pretty much this


This is starting to happen at my school! 
All the kids think it's just scene or emo lol


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I feel awkward going in Spencer's though.


 
You're 15, right? I admit, that is really not a place for underage people >.>

They do have some really cool stuff, though.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 9, 2010)

Liar said:


> You're 15, right? I admit, that is really not a place for underage people >.>
> 
> They do have some really cool stuff, though.


 
16 and sometimes they have nice stuff, have sturdier jewelery than hot topic but still, I feel weird being there lol, especially when my mom was with me that time. -.-


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 9, 2010)

Something I have noticed, is that the US have some great stores, but the same amount of shitty ones.
Then you look at the UK, and then think "How do we live with this stuff?" or "People buy this crap?".


----------



## Kibou (Nov 9, 2010)

You went into Hot Topic?
/thread


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't act like you've never been in one. You're 15 and your biography is "emo hair".


----------



## Sef Highwind (Nov 9, 2010)

I used to go to hot topic but the only reason why was to pick up their retro gaming shirts.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 9, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> 16 and sometimes they have nice stuff, have sturdier jewelery than hot topic but still, I feel weird being there lol, especially when my mom was with me that time. -.-


 Oh jeez, bringing parents into a Spencer's. That's mortifying.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 9, 2010)

Haha, agreed. I wouldn't go within ten feet of that store with my parents.
Although it wouldn't be much worse than your mom getting mad that your friends accidentally broke her vibe. Oh, yeah. Shouldn't have left it under the couch, lady. p:


----------



## Alstor (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought a pair of aviators from Hot Topic. They broke in a week.

Also, I don't want to walk with plastic fur crammed down my buttcrack. If I want a tail, I'll get one from the fandom.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 9, 2010)

My mom is...."open" about those sorts of things, so it's even worse. 

"No mom, please stop giggling over the gummy boobs. Why did I bring you in here...?"


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 11, 2010)

Liar said:


> Oh jeez, bringing parents into a Spencer's. That's mortifying.


 
I thought they just sold cool, niche stuff. My family was out of there in literally 15 seconds.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> And, they had fox and wolf tails on the wall, animal hats that were furry that had straps that turn into paws when they go down your arms. And well, it was interesting. I sorta would not mind people walking around in these. The tails were quite short, generic colors, and sort of cheap, but were tails!
> 
> Was interesting. Thoughts?


 

OH GOD. HOT TOPIC IS KILLING FURRIES AND SELLING THEM AS ACESSORIES IN THEIR STORE. SOMEONE CONTACT PETA.


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Nov 12, 2010)

There's not Hot Topic in Okinawa.  Nice to go in there once in a while, I guess.

This reminds me of one of my classmates, and her phone is crammed with trinkets, the biggest one being a fox tail.  And sometimes I wonder.


----------



## slydude851 (Nov 13, 2010)

The only thing I'm really wondering about on this is if the tails and such were fake or authentic.  PETA would probably go crazy over this if they were authentic...  Hmm.  Hot Topic VS. PETA


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm gonna stop you right there to ask: "why?"


 
For some reason, they get mad if you just walk into a high school and start hitting on children these days.

Don't ask me why. Paranoid Americans, you all be.


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> For some reason, they get mad if you just walk into a high school and start hitting on children these days.
> 
> Don't ask me why. Paranoid Americans, you all be.


 
It's the uptight soccer mom culture I tell ya


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 13, 2010)

They heard about those teen werewolf faggots.

/thread


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 15, 2010)

Adelin said:


> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/WhatsNew/Accessories/Star-Wars-Storm-Trooper-Backpack-342708.jsp
> 
> ..........Are there people who are actually interested in buying this?


  L fuckin L


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> L fuckin L


 
those who dont reproduce buy those backpacks.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

I'ed get a tail just to wear for shits and giggles.
The last time I went to a hottopic was last year.. and I got lost in the mall.

On the other hand, I found something of my intrest. http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po.../Pokemon-Pikachu-Tail-Girls-TShirt-184107.jsp


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

Gary, why did you get lost in the mall? they've got signs everywhere.
and you should've instead bought from the fandumb instead of the crappy ass mall.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Gary, why did you get lost in the mall? they've got signs everywhere.
> and you should've instead bought from the fandumb instead of the crappy ass mall.


 
I was with a group, they left me for shits and giggles. :|


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 16, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I was with a group, they left me for shits and giggles. :|


 
Probably because you were eying that shirt seriously.


----------



## Zenof (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/PartyAnimal.jsp?cm_re=Homepage-_-Box+1-_-Party+Animal


----------



## Ricky (Nov 16, 2010)

Zenof said:


> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/PartyAnimal.jsp?cm_re=Homepage-_-Box+1-_-Party+Animal


*
HAHAHAAA*







*^*
_*This kid will never get laid.*_


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 16, 2010)

Ricky said:


> *
> HAHAHAAA*
> *^*
> _*This kid will never get laid.*_



Kid? He looks like he's in his twenties...


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hot Topic isn't what it used to be.... *sigh*...


----------



## Mentova (Nov 29, 2010)

Ricky said:


> *
> HAHAHAAA*
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like a hat that I had for a lego Indian from the western sets they put out years ago.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Nov 29, 2010)

I shamelessly say the following-
1. There are no stores where I live that sell suitable amounts of black except Hot Topic. I love their clothes. (Shoot if you want but yes, I love Hot Topic.)
2. I thought the hats were cool for the most part. (Except the one you guys pointed out as "that kid will never get laid". That one was just weird but I liked the wolf one)
3. I didn't see the tails but I'm sure if they were nice enough I'd happily buy one


----------



## Batsyrose (Nov 29, 2010)

So I wandered in this thread.
And I visited the hot topic website for the lulz.

And I looked at the hats.
As a knitter. I am utterly appalled at the shitty quality at the knit hats.
Also. Pompoms make you look dumb.

Unless if it's a Jayne Hat. Then that shit's cash.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it bad that I had to look up "Hot Topic" before I knew what it was?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2010)

PoisonUnagi said:


> Is it bad that I had to look up "Hot Topic" before I knew what it was?


 Relish in the naivety. 

Yeah I actually like one or two things on the site, but the quality of their merchandise is so piss poor that is isn't worth buying.


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 30, 2010)

We don't have it over here.

Anyone that doesn't fit in on the streets is shot.

I think I saw a mohawk once out there, "saw" being the key word.


----------



## Nightwishkitsune (Nov 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you should of turned around and wondered why you were in that gawd awful place :V
> 
> also animal tails/ears/paws is also something anime happly have


 

Yeah, Hot Topic nowadays is awful, i remember when they first opened they had stuff like Gothic music,but now it's all Emo crap.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2010)

They were probably made for GOTHIC Furries - Or Gothic Kemonomimi.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 1, 2010)

woxyfluff said:


> Yeah, Hot Topic nowadays is awful, i remember when they first opened they had stuff like Gothic music,but now it's all Emo crap.


 
Like any store in the malls that teenagers shop, they are just catering to the trends. :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 1, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> So, I walked into a Hot Topic today...



That was your first mistake.

Wait a sec. This seems familiar. Isn't this an older thread that seems to have survived for some horrible reason?


----------

